# Re-start networking



## WetBhndEars (Mar 30, 2005)

I would like to make a suggestion for a Tivo upgrade. Maybe I am the only one with this problem ( I doubt it). While transfering shows from one Tivo to another, one of my Tivo's will drop from the network. Since Tivo is running a version of Linux I would suggest that a new option be included to re-start the networking deamon. Currently our only option is to re-start the entire Tivo which can take close to 5 minutes. If we had the option to restart the network, this would take maybe one minute


----------

